# My Becky is gone



## PattyGannon (Apr 17, 2008)

My constant companion and best friend Becky past away April 21 at 10:30 AM at the age of 12. On top of having Degenerative Myelopathy it was also Hemangiosarcoma that ended her life.
My husband and I are devastated. Im having a hard time functioning. I miss her so,so much. Patty


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm so sorry to hear that Patty. May Becky rest in peace.


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

I'm very sorry Patty for your loss of Becky. There are very few words to offer for the pain so I will send (((hugs))) out to you and your family.








RIP sweet Becky


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

Becky.

Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

((hugs)) so sorry. RIP Becky.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Patty, I am sorry for your loss of Becky.









I know it is hard right now, but remeber all the wonderful times you guys had in 12 years. Also know that you Becky is free of pain now and running with all the other beloved pals at the bridge.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

Patty so sorry to hear of your loss. Unless you have actually been there you can never know how empty your life can be at that time. Believe me it will get better. 








Becky


----------



## 1211meeka (Mar 1, 2007)

Patty, I am so sorry.


----------



## kbigge (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm so sorry, Patty. You and your family are in my prayers. Take comfort in knowing that you gave Becky a life filled with love and devotion.


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

I'm so sorry, Patty. Every time I read about another one of our beloved furkids making that final journey, I remember the pain of the day almost 3 years ago when our beloved Ray left us at the young age of 8, also most likely from a hemangiosarcoma. 

Like you, my husband and I were totally devastated and overwhelmed with grief. I know it doesn't seem like it now, but it does eventually get a little easier. We'll always miss them, but the good memories eventually replace the pain and despair of losing them.

Take care.


----------



## Keeyah (Apr 24, 2007)

Sorry for the loss of Becky.


----------



## Papanapa (Mar 1, 2008)

I am so sorry that you lost Becky. I hope you take comfort in the fact that she is in a better place.


----------



## frenchie27 (Jan 12, 2008)

I am so so sorry. I can't imagine the pain you are going thru. The only thing I can say to ease your pain is to ask you to think and realize that you gave that living being the best life possible. She is so happy about that up in heaven. God bless.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry to read that you lost your Becky, my condolences to you, your family and others who loved her. It really hurts so much when we lose one of our pups.







Rest in Peace dear Becky, run free at the Bridge.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I'm very sorry about your loss. I hope you will be able to take comfort in all the wonderful memories and the fact that Becky knew how much you loved her. It really is so hard to lose a cherished animal companion but know that we're here for you.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm so very sorry for your loss and the pain you must be going thru. I'm glad you found us here though, many of us here have felt the pain you are going thru. 
In friendship


----------



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

RIp becky!
you may find some peace by going to the tangie memorial on this thread. it holds a poem that i think may help you.
(huuuggggggs)))))


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

RIP, Becky. Hugs to you on your sad loss.


----------



## Trixie's Mom (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss ((hugs))


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your dear Becky. I wish there were words that could ease the pain, but know that we all care very much.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Wishing you the very best as you go through this pain. Sweet Becky is free now, after a lifetime of SO much love. May she rest in peace.


----------



## GrandJan (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.

Run free, sweet Becky.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. Cherish your memories of Becky.


----------



## PattyGannon (Apr 17, 2008)

I can not thank you all enough for all the kind words and support. I am still having a tuff time coping. We also lost our Opal of 14 years in October, and Dakota is 13 and our only one left. 
Patty


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

Dear Friend Patty, I'm so sorry don't know what to say..so sorry for your loss (big hug)..


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm so sorry about your loss! May she rest in peace.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Patty, I'm so sorry. I've found that in some ways it gets easier. In other ways it really doesn't. But IF I could do it over, would I do it without them to be spared those devastating losses? Never.


----------

